# Musculoskeletal exam using 97 multisystem guidelines



## chrissyr (Mar 8, 2013)

How many exam bullets can you get on a musculoskeletal exam using 97 general multi-system guidelines if the provider checked ROM of all 4 extremities?


----------



## dclark7 (Mar 11, 2013)

You can get one bullet.  If you read the guideline it states "Examination of joints, bones and muslces of *one or more of the following six areas*.........", the areas are then listed.

However if you use the 97 musculoskeletal exam you would get four bullets for all levels except comprehensive.


----------

